# South of the Border



## smurfe (Aug 3, 2009)

I spent most of the afternoon cooking today. I love Mexican food and I don't mean the Tex Mex stuff you get here in the US but real, authentic Mexican food. My actual favorite Hispanic restaurant is actually a family from Honduras. The have a stewed pork dish that is to die for. I took a dive at it today and made a really fantastic Mexican dinner if I say so myself. Everything came out absolutely perfect. 

The menu today is:

Guisado de Puerco con Tomatillos (Stewed Pork)
Arroz Amarillo (Mexican Rice)
Re-fried Beans with Havarti cheese
A Spicy Jicima/Apple/Cantaloupe/Orange salad


----------



## St Allie (Aug 3, 2009)

That looks really nice Steve..

Do you make tortillas too?

I've got meatloaf in the oven for dinner tonight. 

Allie


----------



## Tom (Aug 3, 2009)

Those plates look like something you see on IRON CHEF
Looking good there. Can you pipe in the smell thru the computer? LOL


----------



## smurfe (Aug 3, 2009)

Allie, I do make tortillas but that is something that I am not very good at yet. It looks so easy but in reality, it is pretty tough. It is really hard to get them thin enough to remain flexible. I always think I have them thin enough and when I cook them they are still too thick and they split when I fold them.


----------



## St Allie (Aug 3, 2009)

Have never tried to make tortillas myself.. but did a decent job of some naan bread once..My family is partial to indian and thai style for special occasions.

hubby is on a mission to get a 6 pack for his 45th birthday in september, so everything is chicken/fish/steak and salads at the moment.(the kids ate the meatloaf though)

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2009)

My wife has a Spanish friend who has taught her the way to raelly make Spanish rice and it requires a special pan which is cheap but it really makes a huge difference and she has it down now. Yumm! Steve that looks really good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 4, 2009)

What time is dinner? Beer and Mexican food! It doesn't get any better than that. Oh did some one mention beer? I can almost smell it Tom.....almost.


----------



## Tom (Aug 4, 2009)

Madriver,
Today I plan on Kegging my 10 gallons of Chocolate Oatmeal Stout.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 4, 2009)

Wade E said:


> My wife has a Spanish friend who has taught her the way to raelly make Spanish rice and it requires a special pan which is cheap but it really makes a huge difference and she has it down now. Yumm! Steve that looks really good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wade, was it a Paella Pan? I picked one up the pther day to make Paella. It is basically a special rice cooking pan. I love Paella. 

Did it look like one of these?

http://www.paellapans.com/pans.html


----------



## Wade E (Aug 4, 2009)

Oops, its Peurto Rican Rice and beans and the pot is caed a Caldero.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 6, 2009)

Tom said:


> Madriver,
> Today I plan on Kegging my 10 gallons of Chocolate Oatmeal Stout.


 Tom,
Not sure if I would like that but you know the only way to truely tell dont you?? Yeh I will be over to try some lol


----------

